# I also finished my latest AR build



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just got most of the parts beside the upper/lower today. Had to put it together in the 2 hours I had before kids got home. 
DPMS upper/lower
Timney 3lb Skeleton trigger
Magpul ACS-L stock
Magpul Moe+ grip
Magpul 20rd Mag
Magpul flip up sights
MI float tube and end cap
JP adjustable low pro gas block
YHM rifle length gas tube
WOA(yea I said I would never buy one, but it was a really good deal!) 18" 1-7" twist
Threaded for my Templar Tactical Ark 5.56 suppressor.......when ever all the paper work is done!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Cool.
You forgot to add what kind of optics you're sticking on top...

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I might just stick to the open sights, but the plan is to mount some thing on the order of an EO Tech HHS I, or possibly an EXPS3-2. Might just stick my Burris fast-fire II or what ever the heck it is called from my MTAC scope on my 300 blk.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta like some OD. I have the ACS on my other build, its my favorite adjustible stock. When deciding on the handguards I was going back and forth between the MI Gen 2 and the Alpha rail, then a guy at the range was shooting an AR wtih an alpha rail so since that was the one I actually got to touch in person thats the one I went with. Anyway, i like it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually MI is OD and the Magpul stuff is Foliage Green. It all looks kinda gray, but just a hint of green. I am going to try the MI gen II next. I think that might be a better design. This was the only one I could find right away that was a pretty good match to the Magpul equipment.

My fav Magpul adj is the PRS my fav collapsible is the UBR on my 300BLK. Rock fricken solid. The ACS has just a tiny bit of rattle, which I am sure will get worse as time goes on.

Gotta find some thing in flat dark earth for my 300blk hand guard to match the stock/grip/mag.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I had some trouble with the 20rd mag pul mags. The 30s were flawless. Any problems with miss feeds?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Have not had a problem with them in either the 300blk or 223


----------

